# A&E awning tension



## msenn (Feb 18, 2010)

I have just replaced the arm on my A&E Sunchaser awning and I now need to reset the tension on the roller.  Can someone help me with instructions on how to do this?  My rig is a 2003 Keystone Cougar fifth wheel.

Martin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Which arm did you replace?  Be glad to help when I have a little more info.


----------



## Robs (Feb 18, 2010)

RE: A&E awning tension

The torsion assembly has a wound coil spring which provides tension on the roller tube to roll the awning up
into the travel position.

The right hand torsion end cap contains a cam assembly which prevents the awning from billowing or unrolling
during travel. It also allows one-person set-up of the awning by preventing rollback.

When difficulties are experienced in rolling the awning up, the tension on the torsion should be checked. In most cases adding a few turns of torque to each end will correct the problem. If all tension has been lost,
refer to the following chart and apply the specified number of turns as indicated. This must be done with
the awning extended two feet away from the coach.


----------



## Robs (Feb 18, 2010)

RE: A&E awning tension

The torsion assembly has a wound coil spring which provides tension on the roller tube to roll the awning up
into the travel position.

The right hand torsion end cap contains a cam assembly which prevents the awning from billowing or unrolling
during travel. It also allows one-person set-up of the awning by preventing rollback.

When difficulties are experienced in rolling the awning up, the tension on the torsion should be checked. In most cases adding a few turns of torque to each end will correct the problem. If all tension has been lost,
refer to the following chart and apply the specified number of turns as indicated. This must be done with
the awning extended two feet away from the coach.


----------



## Paul235 (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

I don't know about the rest of you but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Dometic does not say wind it 2 feet from the coach....but I am also waiting.  Then I will get back in this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

are u all waiting on the chart???


----------



## msenn (Feb 19, 2010)

RE: A&E awning tension

Would you please email me the chart?

Martin


----------



## msenn (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

I replaced the front arm.  What is the procedure for winding up the tension again?  There is no tension in either end.  How do I know which way to turn the axle when winding it up?

Martin


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

" ... the tension on the torsion should be checked.... "  I keep telling Sallyberetta this, but she just pokes me in the eye and goes back to watching TV. Sigh.  :clown:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

OH BOY


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

I should have asked how long your awning is also, that determines how many winds you put on the springs.  If your awning is about 20', you want to wind each end about 15 turns.  You do this by taking the cap of the awning arm, which is the end of the spring also, and rotating it.  

The front arm: stand facing down the length of the awning looking toward the back of the trailer, rotate cap counter-clockwise.  On this end the ratchet will help you by not letting the spring release itself.  

On the rear arm:  Stand looking down the awning again, but looking at the front of the trailer.  Wind the cap clockwise.  On this end be very careful.  When the spring has 12-15 turns it gets dangerous.  Use vise grips and you must clamp the shaft where you can hold it till you get it into the arm and secured with the screw. 

NOW you mentioned that the rear does not have tension either, your spring might be broken, unless you let it unwind when you were changing the arm.  If so, just rewind it.  If your spring is broken, you wont be able to wind it and get any tension.


----------



## msenn (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Kenneth,

Thank you for the instructions.  I heard from a dealer that i should wind it about 1 1/2 times as long as the awning is (20' x 1.5= 30 times)?

Is that incorrect?

Martin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

NO, 15 on a 20' awning will do it.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Martin listen to Ken HE WILL NOT TELL you something if it isn't right. If he tell you 15 turns then do just that 15 turns. I sounds like the dealer  you was asking the question to does not know what he is talking about, or he was guessing. Ken does know what he is talking about :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

I forgot to spell out....15 turns with the awning open...


----------



## msenn (Feb 19, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Thank you Ken.  I will work on this weekend.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

the rest of the story is...........


----------



## Paul235 (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Kirk has a good article on his website about adjusting tension on the awning. Look at http://www.1tree.net/adventure/ in the RV Maint section.


----------



## wolfgirl (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

good article
thanks Kirk


----------



## msenn (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

Ken,

My awning is 15' (A&E Sunchaser) and I turned it 12 times.  It works well now.  I can hear something rattling around in the front spring area of the roller tube, but it does not seem to affect the operation (yet).

Martin


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension



12 turns on a 15' is about right and glad you backed off a little. As long as it is working, I would not tear into the tube to find your rattle. Sounds like a broken spring, but you say it is working, so I wonder.

And, the above link does not work for me!!


----------



## wolfgirl (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

I went to Kirk's name and went from there, Had to ask daddy how to find it also, nice to have someone that has been there before me,

love to all


----------



## Clay L (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: A&E awning tension

This site has complete instructions  http://www.rverscorner.com/RV_Awning_Repair.html


----------



## scovill28 (Sep 2, 2014)

this was helpful for me also, however i have one other issue. I had to replace my whole awning due to storm damage, and the front most screw will not tighten for the top arm bracket any fixes for this?


----------

